# كتاب CSWE Certified Solidworks Expert Perparation Materials



## أحمد دعبس (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*أخوانى فى الله*
* أحضرت لكم كتاب
CSWE Certified Solidworks Expert Perparation Materials
كتاب التدريب على إمتحان الخبير في السوليدوركس (إكسبيرت)
Paul Tran





ويتناول الموضوعات الأتية :

Introduction: Are you the next CSWE?
Surface Modifications 1-1
Chapter summary I- l
Tools needed 1-2
Opening a part document 1-3
Working with Surfaces 1-3
Deleting the faces 1-3
Measuring the angle 1-4
Rotating the handle 1-5
Recreating the surfaces 1-6
Hiding a solid body 1-8
Trimming the surfaces 1-9
Showing a surface body 1-10
Knitting all surface bodies 1-10
Creating a section view 1-11
Measuring the mass 1-11
Exercise: Surface Modifications 1-13
Assembly Modifications 2-1
Chapter summary 2-1
Tools needed 2-2
Opening an assembly document 2-3
Editing the first component 2-3
Adding Draft 2-4
Viewing the draft results 2-5
Editing the second component 2-6
Replacing a plane 2-6
Repairing the sketch errors 2-7
Correcting the end condition 2-8
Exiting the edit component mode 2-9
VITable of Contents
Chapter 3:
Measuring the center of mass 2-10
Exercise: Using manual drafts 2-11
The Order of Fillets
Chapter summary
Tools needed
Opening a part document
Comparing the fillet results
Planning the order of fillets
Adding the face fillet
Creating the constant fillet
Adding another constant fillet
Measuring the mass
Exercise: Fillet Options
Chapter 4: Flat Spring Assembly 4-1
Chapter summary 4-1
Tools needed 4-2
Starting a new part template 4-3
Creating the helix - the sweep path 4-3
Creating the sweep profile 4-4
Adding the pierce relation 4-5
Creating the swept feature 4-5
Creating an axis 4-6
Opening an assembly document 4-7
Inserting the part into an assembly 4-7
Showing the axis 4-7
Adding mates 4-8
Checking the degrees of freedom 4-8
Adding coincident mates 4-9
Applying dimension changes 4-11
Viewing the results 4-12
Calculating the center of mass 4-12
Exercise: Spring Assembly 4-13
Chapter 5: Part Modifications 5-1
Chapter summary 5-1
Tools needed 5-2
Opening a part document 5-3
VIITable of Contents
Chapter 6:
Modifying the model
Converting the outline of a feature
Deleting the on-edge relations
Removing the raised feature
Creating a cut
Recreating the sweep path
Using projected curve
Creating the sweep profile
Adding the pierce relation
Creating a swept feature
Calculating the mass
Exercise: Part modifications
Replacing External References
Chapter summary
Tools needed
Opening an assembly document
Examining the existing mates
Suppressing the inplace mate
Adding a concentric mate
Editing a component
Replacing the sketch plane
Viewing the external ref. symbols
Exiting the edit component mode
Adding new mates
Adding a concentric mate
Adding a distance mate
Measuring the center of mass
Exercise: Replacing External References
Chapter 7: Working with Multibody Parts
Chapter summary
Tools needed
Opening an assembly document
Switching to the part level
Editing a feature
Using Move / Copy / Constraint
Adding mates
Changing the display option
Using the combine command
Using combine add 7-7
vSwitching back to assembly 7-8
Rebuilding the assembly 7-9
Measuring the center of mass 7-9
Exercise: Combining Multibodies 7-11
Creating a Curved Spring 8-1
Chapter summary 8-1
Tools needed 8-2
Starting a new part template 8-3
Creating the sweep path 8-3
Creating the sweep profile 8-4
Creating a swept feature 8-4
Setting the twist type 8-5
Entering the number of turns 8-5
Assigning the material 8-5
Calculating the final mass 8-6
Exercise: Circular Spring - Expanded 8-7
Working with Sketch Pictures 9-1
Chapter summary 9-1
Tools needed 9-2
Creating a layout sketch 9-3
Inserting the picture 9-4
Locating the picture 9-4
Scaling the picture 9-5
Tracing the picture 9-5
Creating the offset entities 9-7
Closing the traced sketch 9-7
Adding the sketch fillets 9-8
Adding the revolved centerline 9-9
Revolving the sketch profile 9-10
Measuring the mass of the part 9-10
Exercise: Sketch picture - Eagle head 9-11
Using Cut with Surface 10-1
Chapter summary 10-1
Tools needed 10-2
Opening an assembly document 10-3
Editing a component 10-3
IXTable of Contents
Chapter 11:
Creating a surface offset 10-4
Creating a surface cut 10-5
Flipping the cut direction 10-5
Hiding a component 10-6
Hiding a surface 10-6
Adding fillets 10-6
Exiting the edit component mode 10-8
Calculating the mass 10-8
Exercise: Cut with Surface 10-9
Using Belt Chain 11-1
Chapter summary 11-1
Tools needed 11-2
Staring a new part template 11-3
Creating the main sketch 11-3
Making the blocks 11-4
Creating a belt chain 11-5
Entering the belt length 11-6
Adding the driving angular dimension 11-7
Adding a reference dimension 11-7
Applying dimension changes 11-8
Checking the new belt length 11-9
Changing the pulley's angle 11-9
Entering the new belt length 11-10
Exercise: Creating a belt chain 11-11
Glossary
Index
SolidWorks Quick-Guides:
Quick Reference Guide to SolidWorks Command Icons
and Toolbars.

أتمنى أن تستفيدوا منه وأن ينال إعجابكم
رابط تنزيل كتاب CSWE Certified Solidworks Expert Perparation Materials*
​


----------

